

The Incredible Hypocrisy of Modern Citizens - SeoxyS
http://kswizz.com/post/8275502957/hypocrisy

======
lukesandberg
"I am fervently against the idea that Facebook has any kind of obligation to
include a feature because not doing so would offend a minority of its users."

Facebook is a company, its users help them make money, doing things to please
their users is obviously what they are in the business of doing. I wouldn't
say they have an obligation, but it is definitely in their best interest.

As for his larger points on free speech and the hypocrisy of American culture.
I don't think is hypocritical for a country to defend free speech and also be
somewhat culturally prudish when it comes to television broadcasts or sexual
content in video games. Taste and Rights are fundamentally different.

~~~
kaeluka
What if, say, facebook thinks that more users will be pissed off by offering
the transexual option? Or if someone who gives orders is too religious. Or
that they don't deem it important. My point is: they are to decide what is in
their best interest - given their resources, given their beliefs.

~~~
lukesandberg
If the point of the article was to say that facebook should be able to decide
what to do based on what they believe is in their best interest...then thats
not particularly interesting and i have no doubt that facebook is doing
exactly that (along with every other company and individual in the world).

------
bumbledraven
_Personally, I think people should be able to say whatever they want, so long
as it’s not openly inflammatory._

... thus making MLK's "I have a dream" speech illegal.

------
greenyoda
"Secondly, I’m growing extremely tired of America’s prude culture."

America is a very big country. Here in NYC, I don't see much evidence of a
"prude culture". I think you may be overgeneralizing.

Also, if I were to go to your home country and make some sweeping negative
statement about your culture, do you think it would go over well, or would I
be dismissed as being just an arrogant and ignorant American? Think about it.

~~~
kaeluka
At least _I_ would read it and try to stay fair. As a matter of fact, I would
be very interested because I, myself lack the outside viewpoint and you could
give me some new insights - facts I never thought about. I am critical of my
own country - but I still like it - and so should you.

What do you think about his "what is OK to be said"-point?

------
ddw
No matter how true it may be, it's depressing that "vote with their wallets"
has replaced just being decent and inclusive to other human beings. That
feature decisions should be only a monetary calculation and nothing else.

Maybe I'm just crazy, but some things should be more important than your
start-up's valuation.

------
Hyena
"People need to realize that Facebook has a vision for their product, and that
they need to be able to follow it unimpeded."

How is this even possible in the social space? Facebook can't possibly have a
vision with too much resolution, all the details are meant to be filled in by
users. That's the whole point!

